# What is needed for a 2 year old?



## MummyAuntieKatie

I've loved the thread on the 8 month old shopping list, so lets have one for the toddlers?  My Amazon and John Lewis wish lists are growing fast!  We haven't gone to Matching Panel yet so this could all be for nothing but am sure someone would still find it useful, so, what does one need for a 2 year old?

I was out with my friend yesterday and we did the JL baby dept, looking at car seats, mummy bags (I stroked the leather one that costs £250) and strollers, any recommendations?  I'd love a Maxi Cosi Axis car seat but realistically it seems an extravagance as it will only last a year before I need a group 2.  What is the best stroller for being small when folded, light and easy to use?  Any other must have items?

We weren't sure of sleeping arrangements but it turns out he would come with his own bed so that means we don't have to splash out on a cot either, but some 2 year olds would still be using a cot I guess?


----------



## crazyspaniel

Hi,
Think positive AuntieKatie, no reason to suppose you won't get a yes at mp! X
I've gone for a booster seat for the table and a cot bed as that's what LO has at fcs. Brought an all terrain pushchair as not sure 2 yr old legs will cope with all the walking I do with to and from sch and walking the crazy spaniel.... Maybe I won't need it for long but didi really feel a 'need' for it  
Not sure on car seat yet, am looking at Britax king plus at mo..
Xx


----------



## GERTIE179

Hey

I highly recommend the Axis - wriggly toddlers!! It will do up to 4years (its all weight dependant so my wee guy may go further than this as he's light and small in height. 

X


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Congratulations 
Well here goes
MUSLINS  
Bibs with sleeves
Bubba still in cot bed
Cutlery
We have a cosatto buggy I love it its not smallest but is sturdy and has walked miles with us
Car seat ours went up to four years [email protected] 
Nappy bag I have always just gone for cheap and cheerful 
Wipes
Nappies we also have pull up nappies as bubba hates lying down for bum changes when out
Potty and loo seat in preparation
Outside toys
Playdoh
Paints
Books
Toys bubba has wooden kitchen loves it and boy cousins had one as well
Does lo watch tv find out fav programmes and stock up dvds etc great way to snuggle 
Drink cups we have nuby ones tt always leak
Bath toys
Gro egg room thermometer also a great night light

Hope that helps happy shopping


----------



## watakerfuffle

Hi, congratulations.

We have the Maxi cosi priori xp, affordable and really pleased with it. A pushchair that will face both ways is very good, we found it really good to be able to have our lo facing us out on walks etc. The eye contact etc is good for bonding etc! Try find one that is not to bulky though as our maxi cosi pushchair is way to big! My only advice would be to get lots of supplys in i.e. nappies, wipes. toiletries and stock up your cupboards and freezer with some nice wholesome meals. Also enjoy the time you have now before lo arrives, not saying you won't enjoy it once they do, far from it! I mean things like going to cinema, out for a nice meal, having a nice lie in, you get my gist! Hope it all goes well


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Definitely make the most of quiet couple time cause eating a meal out will never be the same again make the most of hot food anddrinks as well.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

How are nappies sized?  For (for example) a 27 month old boy what would I get?  Obviously I can ask FC but just wondering...  

We are making the most of our free time, the garden and garage are all being sorted, as well as stripping and decorating possible LO's room etc etc... Went to the movies last night, we have had plenty of meals out but trying to save some pennies now anyway.  

Ooh, I think I might be in love with the Baby Jogger City Mini!


----------



## crazyspaniel

I brought the baby mini city gt   ...you see what I mean by 'needing' it here hee  
You'll prob need size 6 nappies but best to find out size/brand from fc x


----------



## beckalouise

After just getting back from another fraught shopping trip with my 21 month old boy I'd suggest stocking up on vests,clothes,coat shoe, slippers etc if you can find out what size he is in


----------



## GERTIE179

Hi,
A good reversible buggy that is fairly good weight etc is the M&P Sola. Comes in lots if colours and is very light to push - we do lots if parks and roads and it goes great but equally manoverable in supermarket if needed. There is an eBay company that sells buggies that have been returned by customers cos they don't like so if you are on budget then that was an option for us of Gumtree.

I would recommend car toys and dry snacks if you get caught in traffic etc as our LO cannot wait when he gets hungry. Nuby cups are definately the best for no leakage.

Gumtree is great for things like stair gates and assorted toys if you want some at home until you get to know LO more. You'll be surprised how many toys you get via presents if acquire when LO is home and you start picking up things.

Bath toys are a great shout - ones where they can pour water into or the water crayons are excellent.
Blackout blinds - it's the biggest thing I missed as I couldn't get the grow blind to fit then couldn't have anyone at home for a while.
X


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Bubba is 2 & 1/2 and in a size  5 nappy they go on weight she is a skinny monkey having said that weight scale she should be in a 4+ put found they were a bit too snug against her little chunky thighs. We couldn't find out either as fc sent her home with a supply of essentials. 
We brought loads of clothes but she is only now fitting into as the photos we got she looked a little chubby but ither than her bottom and thighs she has no fat on her even after been home 17 months. 

Enjoy the shopping we did xx


----------



## Lollipoppet

Maxi Cosi Axiss is worth every penny...but cheaper from Amazon etc than any shop. Saves you a lot of back pain. 

Would also add travel high chair and lots of books.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

I don't know what to do!!  lol!  Will Bluebird be in the Axiss until he is 4?  If he comes home about 27/28 months maybe we should splurge and go for it, we both tend to suffer with lower back problems..  But I could get something cheaper that would last until he was 12..    I know I will be sorely tempted by the Axiss... 

Mum has offered to buy a buggy, I think the Baby Jogger could be the way forward...


----------



## Wyxie

Thinking about the things we have got the most mileage out of for dealing with difficult days:

*Outdoors:*

Sand table/pod
Puddle suit & wellies
Paint with old boxes/big roll of paper

*Indoors*

Aquadoodle 
Feathers
Cotton wool balls
Balloons

Sheeting/covering for floor so you can use:
Cornflour
Play dough
Paint (use fingers or sponges, and join in, great for getting children to accept your touch)
Glue
Supermarket own brand pasta/rice (incredibly tactile, use with sandtable toys or just pots to pour it between)

Other than that, changing stuff, clothes, booster seat or high chair depending on how good they are at the table, kids cutlery, those explorer cups that don't spill, kids toothbrush and toothpaste, baby soap etc.

I think it's worth investing in very nice feeling blankets/bedding/towels etc. So much about bonding with kids this age is touch and smell.


----------



## Wyxie

We got a car seat from Asda for Wyxling.  I honestly had no idea when until quite recently that there were so many different shapes, sizes, or how expensive some of them are.  We just got an adjustable one which has movable straps and cost around £25 iirc (although I think it was half price, I have a vague memory of my MIL telling me they had some sort of offer on before I got it).  It doesn't recline etc or have a million different comfort settings, but as a toddler she doesn't need that, tired toddlers will sleep absolutely fine just about anywhere, in any position!  It fit her fine at 18 months, and I think it'll do her through to about 4 or 5, looking at how far up I can move the straps etc.  I do think I'll get a proper baby one for Bladelet, or a buggy with a detachable bit, but once he's toddling round I'll probably just get another like Wyxlings.

Oh, also, you can get something called a piddlepad, costs about £8, great for potty training, little waterproof thing that sits on top of most car seats.

I need a good buggy, easy to push for someone with a bad knee.  Doesn't have to be massively compact as long as it's not huge, and it needs to be sturdy, as I walk a lot, and we go out a lot, in rain, mud, whatever.  Going to get it post panel, as I'm getting twitchy about getting things for Bladelet before we've been back to panel, but I need to start looking into it now.  Also need a buggy board.  Wyxling hasn't been in a buggy since she was about 22 months - I had an accident and had to stop using it - and she walks a long way, but I am about to lose the use of our car and I think some of the trips I will happily walk will be a bit too far for her to do at my speed (technically, more of a jog for her).  Luckily, most things in our town are through the park, and once in the park she'll run around anywhere like a lunatic.  She does seem to lose the ability to walk the second we get on a pavement these days though, so I think I might just get the buggy board.  When Wyxling was first placed I got a (relatively) cheap buggy, and she has trashed it trying to fight her way out of it, and trying to get the raincover off.  She used to put all her weight down on the foot rest, which made it lean down on the wheels, to make it hard to push and randomly veer off in different directions.  It's just a complete state.


----------



## thespouses

Wyxie said:


> Sheeting/covering for floor


As I've said before, get rid of the carpet!

We have a Totseat fabric travel high chair which I think would still be good for this age. But quite a lot of 2 year olds will sit in a chair properly (though by no means all!)


----------



## Wyxie

I don't really agree that getting rid of the carpet is necessary.  We manage fine with carpet.  It's not the greatest carpet in the world, but it cleans up OK.  Having a room downstairs with laminate flooring would be handy for doing craft stuff, but not essential.  A few dust sheets out when we paint and we manage OK.  Dread to think of the cost/work involved in getting our carpet up from our one big downstairs room, having the floor underneath sorted out to the point it would be good enough to put laminate flooring on top.  Plus, it would be colder.


----------



## curly-wurly

Hi
As mum to twins age two when placed my list may be slightly different but main things as mentioned above. 
Due to age we bought things a bit differently to what we may have done with younger children, for example we got high chairs from Ikea, cheap and cheerful and fine for how short we expect to use them, I use a beach bag as a changing bag for the same reason. 
Got a great fold up change mat/nappy holder for taking out and about from Amazon, also got talked into a video monitor from there by DH, thought it was a bit OTT due to age but find it invaluable as I can keep an eye on them when napping/asleep and don't need to keep waking them by going into their room to check on them and also know who is getting up to what .
Buggy is ok, nothing special due to double ones being silly priced for rear facing etc,  but have got them some smart little life rucksacks with a rein on as they love wearing them and I can keep them secure.
As well as toys mentioned, I find balloons and bubbles keep them occupied and never underestimate books, great for snuggly times or trips out, car etc.
The latest addition has been some inflatable beds which have raised sides so they cannot fall out as they wriggle a lot, these have been really great for the odd nights away at friends/ grandparents as they are too big for travel cots and stop me worrying about them falling out of a bed, they love them as well 
Never underestimate the amount of wipes you will need, we have a spare room full of wipes, nappies etc bought while on offer.
We have been lucky to get loads of stuff donated by friends in really fab condition and have accepted it all graciously and used what we could and passed on the rest.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Thank you ladies!  We went to John Lewis today and as well as convincing myself the Baby Jogger City Mini was the way to go I think I also sold 2 more, one to a couple and one to some grand parents! lol 

A little girl (about 3 years old) who was there with her family asked 'do you have a baby?'... 'do you have a baby!'...  To which I replied, 'no, but we are going to get a 2 year old'...  Bless her mum, she was so lovely, she exclaimed 'ooh, are you adopting?  How lovely!'...    

Someone Hubby works with has cleared out her loft and garage, she's made us a 'Make and Do' box and has put aside loads of books and toys    She's said to be completely honest and only take what we really want, the rest she will either keep or take to the charity shop.    Another friend has offered us Thomas Tank bedding and curtains. Aren't people lovely sometimes?


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Auntie katie that is lovely people are so kind. 90% of bubbas 2-3 clothes are hand me down from family and friends we have been so lucky. You sound like u have had fun shopping


----------



## GERTIE179

Aww AK - that's soo nice (I Lurve Thomas the Tank and can't resist buying Little man anything Thom related)

X


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

I've thoroughly enjoyed researching what we might need, I feel so justified at last to be oohing and ahhing over the baby dept! I've always loved going with friends and as we haven't every really tried to have a baby and never done fertility treatment I've never once felt jealous (I don't mean that in a bad way) or emotional about it, it's been lovely helping others find their perfect baby stuff, but now I can (almost) start to stock up for us it's wonderful...  I really think once LO is at school I should get a job in JL baby dept!     The other bonus of being 41 and starting out with a toddler is, most of my friends have already done it so can give some great advice!  

I need to start a wish list for little things like toothbrushes and toiletries although will be waiting to speak to FC to find out what LO uses now.  Oh heck, if MP don't approve this match I will be soooo disappointed.  

One thing we did buy, 2 Jellycat dogs, a liver and white and a black and white, to match our two Springers... It's the ONLY thing we've allowed ourselves to buy, ready for if we get through MP to include in our intro pictures/book/video and to send to FC for LO to hold while she does some pre intro work with him...


----------



## Daizy

We had a baby jogger city mini (we've just sold it) – great buggy! 
All I'd add to the suggestions you've already had would be some calpol and a digital thermometer. Good luck for panel!


----------



## Flash123

These list are fab...so exciting isn't it auntie. I've been like a child in a toy shop


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Can you humour me a little more please ladies?  We've started to buy some bits and pieces, got some cupboard locks, window locks, full sleeve bibs and a train set from Ikea, some lovely cuddly Jelly Cat dogs (one liver and white and one black and white, like the Spaniels)...  But here is my dilemma.

Thinking positively here, WHEN we get through MP and start intros (likely to be 27 June strait after the Planning Meeting) we are going to need car seats...

We have 2 cars, but realistically my CRV will be the one Bluebird travels in most often, I plan to go out every day after a settling in period, to a park, the supermarket, the sea front, anywhere just to get out and about and eventually to start introducing him to family before anyone comes to the house.  Our other car DH takes to work but we might use on a weekend.  So, do I get an Axiss for a 27 month old, that will be in use for less than 2 years and then see how often we need to move it between cars before getting another (I think I am favouring this option)?  Then maybe DH can wait for a bit and we'll end up with 2 group 2-3 seats when he's old enough, or do we get a 1, 2 & 3 seat for us both now, or one for DH while I still get the Axiss, or should we just get 2 cheaper seats as he won't be in a group 1 for long?  I have looked at the Maxi Cosi Priori, which is cheaper...  We could get 2 Cossato Zoomi group 1, 2 & 3 seats as they are half the price of the Axiss, but they don't recline, but will he really need to recline?  We won't be going on long journeys for quite some time. 

I'm sorry to bore you all, once I get into something like this I tend to obsess to make sure we end up with the optimum item for the right price.  I don't mind spending the extra money, but not just for the sake of it...


----------



## crazyspaniel

Hi,
Personally I think one car seat would do you x they are not difficult to move on the odd occasion you might need to..  When you move to a high backed booster they are even easier  
Save you pennies, there will be plenty more to spend them on!!  

Xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Ak sorry can't really help.  But bubba does still recline in her seat and in the early days would fall asleep in the car even if we only went a short distance.  So would defo get one that reclines. Xx


----------



## thespouses

If both cars have Isofix, it's quite easy to move seats between them.

We have a Kiddy brand car seat which is VERY easy to move between cars as it fixes in with the seat belt round the lap defender thingy (I know that makes no sense but have a Google and you'll see!)


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

I think we may have decided to just get the 1,2,3 Cosatto ones, no recline but we can get 2 for less than 2/3rds the price of the Axiss. Save money to spend on other things?  I'm going loopy...  

Although, I did buy calpol and little food pots today... hehe!  Slowly, slowly...


----------



## Wyxie

Did anyone mention valium yet?


----------



## skyblu

Auntiekatie, we got a 2yr old and bought a seat that will see her through until she is 12 yrs.
It is a normal 5 point harness one for now and then can be used with the normal seat belt when she is about 6-7 yrs or a certain height and then it changes to just a booster seat for the later years, and as some have said they are easy to swap and change to different cars.
I personly wouldn't bother with a recliner as the seats have what I call ears, so their heads are supported when they flop to the sides.
Our seat was about £50.00 from Argos and is great.

Few other pointers you will need for a two yr old is plenty of sleep, lots of energy and Patience. 
They are a joy, but my god they are on the go 24-7. 
Congrats and best of luck for the future.


Skyblu.xxx


----------



## skyblu

Just seen Wyxie's post 

I second that.

Skyblu.xx


----------



## Wyxie

skyblu said:


> Auntiekatie, we got a 2yr old and bought a seat that will see her through until she is 12 yrs.
> It is a normal 5 point harness one for now and then can be used with the normal seat belt when she is about 6-7 yrs or a certain height and then it changes to just a booster seat for the later years, and as some have said they are easy to swap and change to different cars.
> I personly wouldn't bother with a recliner as the seats have what I call ears, so their heads are supported when they flop to the sides.
> Our seat was about £50.00 from Argos and is great.


Yep, I looked up what we got and it's exactly the same thing, will do through until she's big enough to use a seatbelt. Was £25 from Asda, but half price, so should have been £50. She's been using it from 18 months.

It is also comfy enough for her to sleep for 2-3 hours in it, the longest car trip we've yet taken her on.

Really, this stuff is waaay way overpriced. They all have to conform to the same safety standards regardless of cost, so as long as it's comfy, it's fine IMO.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

AH, see, now why has it taken so many pages for anyone to mention the valium?!


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

I need advice on baby monitors!

We weren't going to use one but have decided to get one for when we are downstairs or in the garden and also so I can turn it on in the morning to see if LO is awake yet and listen to him chat to his toys etc...    BUT, it has to have no lights on the sender, he hates lights in his bedroom, has to have pitch black to sleep.  All the ones I have seen so far have lights on the part that goes into the baby's room.    Push comes to shove and I can stick something over the lights but I'd rather just have one without...


----------



## wynnster

We had a fisher price one and it didn't have to have the night light on, we never used it anyway. 
I think it was the older style of this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fisher-Price-Sounds-Lights-Baby-Monitor/dp/B0002B9THC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371732564&sr=8-1&keywords=fisher+price+monitors

It has lights on the parent part though obviously 

I am sure there are more though, pop into mothercare and ask maybe?


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Good idea, thanks Wynnster! Looking online is fine but you can't tell if the lights can be turned off. x


----------



## thespouses

We have a BT one which has a small green light to show it is on, on the baby one, or you can turn on a night light from the parent one except it's easy to do accidentally!


----------



## Wyxie

I have a Tomy one.  It has a nightlight which can be turned on or off, but when it's off, it's just a tiny green light, which if pointed at the wall (still picks up on sound fine as long as it's not right against it) doesn't show.


----------



## skyblu

Hi Auntiekatie or should that be mummy Katie now 

I got our baby monitor from Tesco, it's a Motorola one and you can have the light on or off on the one in the child's room and also has a good range.
How soon until lo comes home?

Skyblu.xx


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

Thanks all.

Skyblu, 7 sleeps until we meet LO!  Then it depends on the plan I guess, he should be home between 8 and 11 July but we know he is very attached to FC so we'll just take it one day at a time....


----------



## GERTIE179

I use the BT 250 and u can pop the nightlight on/off remotely and can talk to LO via parent part. As times went on I find it useful if he has a wee wake in night looking for dummy as I can reassure. If I go into his room he wants up for cuddles & can be a mare for going off again.
Ps our little man needs pitch black to sleep 
Exciting times x


----------



## Wyxie

Also on my list for any toddler, reigns.

I know some people hate them, but for a child you just don't know in a stressful situation, better on reigns than squished IMO.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

We bought a backpack for LO with a lead.. I'm not squeemish about calling them a lead and will absolutely use reins or a wrist strap.  I agree, better a lead than a squished or drowned LO!


----------



## thespouses

We're intending to get the Little Life backpack with reins too.


----------



## curly-wurly

We have the Little Life backpacks also, they are really sturdy and so cute. 
Both love wearing them and can also unhook the reign part to just use as a backpack. 
Not the cheapest option out there but have had no problems with either wearing them which I imagine we would with reins alone as they love their funky designs. Had them over 6 months and have had so many positive comments when wearing them. Definitely recommend them.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

We've got the Little Life dinosaur pack, not used it in anger yet but love the fact it has a little dinosaur hood! lol


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul)

curly-wurly said:


> Got a great fold up change mat/nappy holder for taking out and about from Amazon, also got talked into a *video monitor * from there by DH, thought it was a bit OTT due to age but find it invaluable as I can keep an eye on them when napping/asleep and don't need to keep waking them by going into their room to check on them and also know who is getting up to what .


I don't suppose you have a link for this? or a make and model?

I've been researching and there seems to be loads on the market of differing quality.

Thanks x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul)

AuntieKatie said:


> Good idea, thanks Wynnster! Looking online is fine but you can't tell if the lights can be turned off. x


I'd expect some of the products with lights are actually infra-red so that you can see in the dark (on video monitors).

You could also use some electical tape and just cover them up if they can't be switched off x


----------



## curly-wurly

Hi Pauliboo
sorry for late reply just seen your question. The one we have is a Summer Infant Baby Touch Digital Video Monitor, got off Amazon last year and it is great. Can check on the  monitor screen and make sure the kids are okay without disturbing them.
We have blackout blinds up and it still picks up enough light to see clearly.
Hope you get sorted.


----------



## monkeymooo

Hi Paulieboo - we got the Motorola video monitor from Argos -
Currently half price! Would recommend.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul)

Brilliant, thank you Curly-Wurly and Monkeymooo for getting back to me.

I love gadgets and can't wait to get kiddy related ones.


----------



## monkeymooo

I'm after tips on how to amuse a toddler in the car and thought this might be a good thread to post on!

He will happily play with a small car/ animal for about 5 mins then drop it and either the non driver pics it up ( repeatedly ) or the whining quickly escalates! A sing song also works for about 2 mins!

The "OUT NOW!" S get a bit wearing!
Any tips gratefully received!


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie

BB won't play with anything in the car for more than 2 mins but he seems happy to look out of the window mostly.  If he whines I've taken to turning the music up, for whatever reason it shuts him up, whether because he realised I can't hear him or he likes the music I have no idea!!!


----------



## thespouses

I asked on a mums forum I'm on and the consensus was (he's 18 months) you just have to put up with the whinging and hope he goes to sleep!


----------



## kandykane

have you tried a cd of fairy stories? we got one from ELC for DS who has just turned 2 and he's captivated by it


----------



## Wyxie

Wyxling chucks toys on the floor if she's not prodded about how to play, but is sometimes entertained by either front passenger reading her books from the front, and then normally pass them back to her to read to her two favourite teddies who she tucks in.

On longer journeys we put some supermarket hessian bags on the floor and usually a couple of empty food pots and lids inside them and a couple of other bits that are harmless but not hers, and she will happily amuse herself by trying to get the things she thinks she's not meant to have by picking the bags up with her feet, and then hide herself inside the bags and play with the pots.  Can keep her amused for an hour or so if she's in the right frame of mind.  If I give her this sort of stuff she just chucks it on the floor with the rest of course.


----------



## MummyElf

Lol Wyxie - it's only fun if they think they're not supposed to have it  

I gave LO a bag with mystery objects in.....not interested. I let her 'discover' things and suddenly they are captivating! I guess it's human nature to want what we think we shouldn't have!


----------



## keemjay

i found these toys straps very useful for toy lobbers 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Buddy-Secure-A-Toy-straps-Multicoloured/dp/B006WZZ2XW

a mirror strapped to back of the headrest was also good amusement

kj x


----------



## thespouses

I couldn't get any of little boy's toys to attach to that kind of strap - he loves blocks and stacking cups!

He's also too young to care about story CDs, but he doesn't mind listening to my audio books or Radio 4. I may have to stop with some of the audio books when he starts talking a bit more owing to, er, language.


----------



## monkeymooo

Thanks for the tips everyone - Keemjay I've ordered the straps - I think they'll work a treat with his diggers and tractors!  

I actually got one of those baby books for him that attaches to his seatbelt, and he happily looked at that for half an hour on our last journey, horrah!  I've also got one of those rearview mirrors that lets me see what he's up to and 'chat' to him - I think he likes being able to see my face.  

Wyxie, love the idea of the bags - I've not yet tried the 'let him discover things he thinks he shouldn't have' trick - I'm sure it will go down a treat!

thespouses -   yes I guess you have to be wary of the language - they pick up on lots....yesterday, LO was popping bubbles using the net that holds the balls for his ball pit, and without thinking, I said, ooo look at you popping the bubbles with your ball bag.  before I realised what I'd said (it takes me a while!  ), DH and guests were chuckling away and now LO loves to shout this particular phrase   could be worse I suppose!

Another question please!  So we have a fun pod!  Yay!  love it, and he will happily stand in it for a short time, but I'm looking for ideas to entertain him for longer - he quickly gets bored of drawing, and when I've tried to give him little jobs like cutting up some chicken, of course he wants to eat it all.  I'm trying to think of something that he won't want to eat, but will mean he feels like he's 'helping'


----------



## keemjay

yay for funpods!!


give him things to cut up that you WANT him to eat..like cucumber/fruit/cheese/green beans..it'll mean he tastes/tries lots of things!

playdough..unless he'll eat it? with lots of little pots/plates, plastic knives
lots of little pots and lids with little bits of fruit/raisins in for him to open/discover
stickers and a piece of paper..you can buy dots and stars quite cheaply at stationers..they have several sheets in a pack for 99p
water play if you can bear the mess..little pots/cups/plastic tea set with a bit of water


kj x


----------

